# Lost paddle and pogies-clear creek narrows



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Gotta tell the story to improve your chances of returned gear.


----------



## kslice (Jun 21, 2010)

I got stuck in the last hole of the narrows, I then swam after not enough roll attempts or air. I got to shore quickly, but my leg felt banged up, so I could not help get my boat back to river right. Thanks again to the two kayakers who stopped when we were preparing to ferry it across. Got x-rays later that night to ease my mind. I'm already boating again with my breakdown, but wish I had other paddle back.


----------

